# Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime library error Empire earth 2. help requested



## errorguy (Jul 25, 2009)

well i tried to make a screenshot of it first but that failed so ill just type out exactly what it says. here it comes

Runtime error!

Program: C:\Program Files\Sierra\Empire earth II\EE2.exe


abnormal program termination.

i hope that someone can help me because i have always enjoyed this game very much (i normally don't speak english but i hope its good enough.)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello errorguy and welcome to TSF
could you please post your full PC specs?

lots of people are having this kind of problem with Empire Earth 2, some have reported that updating the sound card drivers could fix the problem so try updating your sound card drivers


----------



## errorguy (Jul 25, 2009)

thank you for your reply.

i want to try to update it. but since im not so good with the computer i dont know how to update the sound card. my computer passes every system requirement with ease. it can run the newest games on high quality so the system req should be no problem


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

go to control panel -> sound
under playback check your your sound card
for example I have Realtek high definition audio
if that what you have (realtek or intel) download CPUz from my sig
open it and choose Mainboard tab
take a screenshot of it and post it here


----------



## errorguy (Jul 25, 2009)

im having issues with the insert image feature so ill have to type everything here. i hope u will understand what i type below.


Motherboard
Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Model: Benicia 1.01
Chipset: Intel P35/G33/G31 Rev. A2
Southbridge: Intel 82801IR (ICH9R)
LPCIO: Fintek F8000


BIOS

Brand: American Megatrends Inc.
Version: 5.17
Date 01/17/2008

Graphic Interface

Version PCI-Express
Link width x16 Max. Supported x16


----------

